# 5-Lake Frustration...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I guess if I'm man enough to post some biggun's on here, I should be man enough to vent my frustration also. 
I have hit five different lakes over the past three weekends. I have had lots of short-hits on both my jig presentations and the soft plastic worm. And I don't have anything to brag about. Nor have I caught anything worthy of a picture/post on this forum. (Don't get me wrong. I still enjoyed the time.)
I think some of these lakes are experiencing some stages of a fall turnover. Although I am not seeing the tell tale signs of a full blown fall turnover.

And me being the crybaby that I am have got to share the one that got away - Yesterday I hooked and lost a beast of a bass! She took my JignSweetDream in about 1-ft. of water and launched like a rocket straight toward my boat. She dove straight under my boat, and that is when I first got a feel for how big she was. When I tried to get her turned, she spit the jig. I don't want to even guess how heavy she was. And I'll remember the feel of the weight in my hand and wrist for a long long time. Gotta go now. Gotta get the tissues to wipe my tears. Ha!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey don't feel so bad,it's been tough out there on most of us these past few weeks. On all species of fish it seems like too. I bet you'll remember that girl for a long time,I'm sure you'll go back and get her here real soon. Man now that I think of it I need to go get me some tissues as well. Maybe if I'd wipe away all these tears and dried up snot off my face I'd be able to see a lil better. Then I betcha my fishing would probably improve. Hey keep your head up and no more crying like a girl and I'll do the same.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Join the crowd. I think every time I've been out in the past three weeks it's been nothing but clear skies and wind until the last couple hours of the day. Until Saturday at Rush Creek and conditions were great, Bass were hitting, but 15-inchers were rare (I only had one 3-pounder on a worm). Then today on Piedmont it was back to high skies and wind. YUCK!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

It seems like everytime I got out this year in my yak I had to deal with windy conditions. I for one am tired of the darn wind a blowing.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep same here, fishing has not been good this fall yet. Fished a tourney at alum the 23rd and it took 6lb something to win with 4 fish, 2nd had 4 something and we had 3.53lbs with 2 fish and got 3rd. Talk about bad fishing! Not a single limit caught. The baitfish seem to still be out deep and not on flats and coves yet. They better get a move on.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Ditto to all of that. The only places I've been able to scare up fish have been Erie, private ponds and Moggie. Wingfoot was a strikeout yesterday. The last time I was at Moggie I didn't catch anything, but some other folks (Leeabu) did.

It's been a bit rough lately.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

I feel your pain Jig n Pig Guide. Same thing here. I look forward to the fall bite, and its just not happening yet. I have had a bunch of worms pulled down my hook but haven't landed a good bass yet this October. It's weird, I cant figure it out. Something strange I've noticed the last few weeks is we have a new hatch of frogs. They are everywhere. I don't recall ever seeing this at this time of the year. 

I think this is what hooks us bass fisherman. If it was easy to pattern bass, everyone would fish for em. Looking forward to the pre -winter feast. November and December will be better, I hope!


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey JigNPig, I bet that will keep you going through the winter months whether you caught her or not. Thats what always keeps us coming back again and again. I am hunting a fish that I see in a particular cove that is well over 6 lbs (almost thought it was a carp it was so big). Hope to see her in the spring again or maybe come in to eat in the fall here.
Haven't had too much luck either in the past few weeks.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I won't say I'm happy that you lost that bass JignPig, but I will say it's comforting hearing that someone with such a great record of large fish, loses a few at the boat every now and then. I reckon simply because it makes us amateur's feel slightly better than we are, haha. (albeit once you lose the same fish twice in a row, it's fair to say you're doing something wrong. Which brings me to my 2¢.)

I lost, what I'm confident would've been, the largest LM I'd ever caught. I lost her twice, within one week. Same hole, same bait, same time of day, same depth, same rod, same reel, same line, same presentation. No question in my mind this was the same fish. I'm guessing she was 5.5-7lbs, which could best my current record by over a minimum of half a pound. When I was a child, I never dreamed I'd be standing in a kayak, alone on a junky retention pond, at 10am in the morning, punching myself in the head.

Keep us updated JignPig. If you r current struggle continues, I'll stick to the couch/beer presentation. Tight lines!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that JignPig, but there's still time left to unleash some pay back


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

haunting to lose a hog like that and painful to reflect on it.
it will wear off soon...and maybe she will be fooled again.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I think the older we get the more it stings to lose a hawg. Maybe because we know whe only have a limited amount of time on the water as an adult. I've noticed in my old age I keep going to heavier and heavier line and equipment. I used to only fish with 6lb mono, now thats been replaced with the 6/20 braid on most applications. 
As far as losing it goes. The more adversity we face before catching a trophy the more rewarding it is when we do. The fact that you have a gallery full of pigs has to offer some comfort. For most Ohioans one 5lber is the bass of a lifetime. 

Good luck to you in the future.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

It's been a little over a month since I made this post. And I finally have the monkey off my back.

I caught a 5lb.6oz. bass today and posted it on the Central Ohio section. Hip Hip Hurray! Bass fishing is addicting!!!


----------

